# Bolens 14 hp won't move



## macheki (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a FMC Bolens 14 hp tractor that won't move or will the deck raise or lower. It is hydrostatic drive, assume that is problem. How hard is it to replace the hydrostatic unit and what should it cost if I hired someone to do it. Deck hydrostatic as well. Checked fluid level and it is ok. Just started happening, only once since it happened got deck to move and then no more.

Any help appreciated.

Chuck


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! You said the deck won't go up or down either? Is it hydraulic too? Might be a pluged filter or suction screen, or low fluid level. Did it justy start doing it or has it been getting worse gradually? We have some real experts that will give you better advice, just gotta wait!


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

Can you give us a little more info about it like the model numbers?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Have you checked the belts that drive the shaft to the trans? There is also a tensioner pulley that applies pressure to the belts. Is that doing it's job? While it is possible the trans filter is plugged, I would think things wouldn't go from working OK to no hyd power from one use of the tractor to the next.


----------

